# Registrations and Conformation?



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

I've only ever known about AKC registration, and am in the process of hopefully getting my female on a full registration instead of a limited one so that she can compete in AKC shows. 

I also recently started looking into Seiger shows, but I havent seen anything about where you and/or your dog has to be registered. Is there a specific registry or club that I have to join up with? Do I need to sign papers with the breeder, does he need to re-register the litter? The litter is currently registered with the AKC only.

I would like to compete in Seiger shows, or at least see what they are about. What would I need to do to get started? I tried looking for articles about it but a lot of things were vague. Sorry if this is a silly question, but I appreciate the help!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What type of GSD do you have? In general, it's the german showline and workingline dogs that are in the Seiger shows, and the AKC showline dogs are only in AKC shows. The types of dogs tend to be so different that it's like entering a doberman in the GSD class. No reason not to go and watch a Seiger show to see what they are all about. They aren't put on nearly as often as an AKC show and you frequently have to travel to get to one.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

In the USA, to enter a Sieger Show you need full AKC registration, a certified AKC 4 generation pedigree (you purchase this from the AKC), tattoo/microchip verification (this is a form signed by a vet or whoever did the tat/chip), and current membership to whichever organization is hosting the Sieger Show.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Lies, I was told you needed a 5 Gen pedigree, is it only 4?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As far as I know. I use 4-gens for both my dogs. This is the one you have to purchase separately and has the seal. I think you can get a 3-gen with registration but that's not the one.


----------



## Renoto (Feb 28, 2012)

She's a working type, Czech border patrol lines on her mothers side and personal protection/police/SAR etc. The father was used at stud and he is from Sport lines. Some nice dogs in the pedigree too. 

I know that its not often done, but Conformation is more something I want to do. Have wanted to since I was 8, so its kind of important to me on that level. The breeder wasnt going to register the litter with AKC cause he usually doesnt. The dogs are pretty much not show dogs, despite their beautiful conformation, at least IMO. 

Anyway, because I said I wasnt going to breed her he gave me a limited registration. He didnt know (and I didnt realize until I got the papers) that limited means you cant show them in Conformation either. I should have been more specific, I mentioned I wanted to show her but I had that nagging feeling in my gut 'I should make sure he knows the registration has to be full' but I didnt listen to myself. I'm just hoping that he'll be willing to change the registration. He's very selective about breeding and I would be too, so I cant blame him. 

I know that you can do Sport work with a fixed dog, and so I assume the type of registration for Sport isnt important. But I saw so much about Seiger shows I wanted to know more about what was required. I didnt know about registering with the club. Theres actually a couple of clubs I want to register with, so I should get on that quickly then. Thanks for all the info on that!


----------

